# GrubHub Customer Questions re: Cash Tips



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I picked up a 2-hour block this afternoon, and it was slow. I only had two deliveries in two hours. With fifteen minutes to go in the block, I only had one delivery for $7 and then I got a ping for a $15 delivery at a nearby Taco Bell. When I looked at the breakdown for the delivery, it was a $5 delivery fee and the customer tipped $10 in the app. Honestly, the tip made no difference to me at that point because I'm going to get the guaranteed minimum for the block regardless. I would have accepted it no matter what. At that point, I didn't care whether I made $22 or $12 because GH is going to kick it up to $30 ($15/hr) regardless.

So I make the delivery, and it's a very nice little old lady. She tells me that she tipped me $10 in the app, and I thanked her. Then she asked me if I get the tips when she tips through the app because she thought maybe it is better to tip in cash. I didn't know how to answer, so I ultimately told her that yes, I get the tips. She looked uneasy and then she said, "You hesitated. I wonder if sometimes they don't give you the tips." I told her that the reason that I hesitated is because it is kind of complicated and doesn't have a simple yes or no answer. She asked if I could give a quick answer and I told her the quick answer is sometimes. So she told me again that she tipped $10 and told me to look and make sure that I got it. I told her that I always get the tips but, depending on the circumstances, sometimes GrubHub will reduce how much they pay me by the amount that you tip. It depends on whether or not I'm working scheduled hours and how busy it has been. (I didn't tell her that tonight, for example, her $10 tip is meaningless to me.)

This got me thinking that GrubHub's system is pretty clever. For DoorDash, I would have told her it is better from the driver perspective if you tip in cash with no hesitation. For GrubHub, though, I didn't want to tell her that because if I had received the same request while working off block with no up-front in-app tip, I would have rejected it. A $5 Taco Bell delivery. The only way that I'm taking that is if I'm extremely close to the pickup and it has been a slow night. So it is better for the customer to tip in app because it increases the likelihood that they will get their food in a timely manner. In some cases, though, a cash tip is better for the driver.

So how do you guys answer this question? What do you tell customers if they ask about tipping cash vs. in app?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you're working on block, tell customers to tip in cash. Otherwise tip in app and in cash.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Does the GH tips go in automatically by default with the customer not noticing it? I’ve said “ by the way thanks for the tip in the app” and they look at me “what?”.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I tell all of them to tip cash at the door and to put in delivery instructions the following, "I will tip you cash at the door, please don't spit in my food" If it's doordash, "I will tip cash at the door, I know DoorDash steals your tips, please don't spit in my food"


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cash is king. You won't see that in-app tip for another week. That $10 cash tip could be put to immediate use by you. I always tell them that cash tips are preferred.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Always say cash is better.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

For Uber Eats, Tip in cash is better. driver will be happy when they see it at delivery.
For Doordash, delivery fees is too low. If customers didn't do upfront tips, DD guarantee fees will be very low and no driver will accept the trip and customers will be getting their foods late. ( DD guarantee fees = delivery fees + upfront tips )
For Grub Hub. I have no idea.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Cash is king. You won't see that in-app tip for another week.


I won't see the cash tip at all if I refuse to accept the delivery because the payout is too low.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> For Grub Hub. I have no idea.


GrubHub driver sees the tip amount in the app BEFORE even taking the job, so there for tip in app is better.

Zero tip in app means no sane driver is gonna pick up and deliver the meal for $3.50 and someone will have to wait a LOOOOOONGG time for their food, if their food even gets there.
See thread. https://uberpeople.net/threads/2-hours-late-order-delivered.313059/


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> GrubHub driver sees the tip amount in the app BEFORE even taking the job, so there for tip in app is better.
> 
> Zero tip in app means no sane driver is gonna pick up and deliver the meal for $3.50 and someone will have to wait a LOOOOOONGG time for their food, if their food even gets there.
> See thread. https://uberpeople.net/threads/2-hours-late-order-delivered.313059/


thank you


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> GrubHub driver sees the tip amount in the app BEFORE even taking the job, so there for tip in app is better.
> 
> Zero tip in app means no sane driver is gonna pick up and deliver the meal for $3.50 and someone will have to wait a LOOOOOONGG time for their food, if their food even gets there.
> See thread. https://uberpeople.net/threads/2-hours-late-order-delivered.313059/


Believe it or not, the longest I've had someone wait before they cancelled was over 4 hours.....for Taco Bell. Like you really need a chalupa that badly???


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Believe it or not, the longest I've had someone wait before they cancelled was over 4 hours.....for Taco Bell. Like you really need a chalupa that badly???


Did you work for Taco Bell?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Did you work for Taco Bell?


No, delivery driving for GH. Long drive with no tip = no delivery but not refusing it to lose the guarantee. So it sits in my queue while I go to have dinner, watch TV, do some laundry, play video games with my kid, etc.

I got a ping once when I was 700 miles away lmaooooo.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

I tell them straight up: with Uber, app tips or cash are both the same (still prefer cash). For some of Uber's faults, stealing tips isn't one of them. If it's a GH order I tell them that I can see the tips and they go to me. And at every chance, I will absolutely talk down DoorDash and explain their little business model in a brief 1-2 sentences. Doesn't happen often but I hope I'm costing them future customers.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> I got a ping once when I was 700 miles away lmaooooo.


Did you accept that? How long before they cancel?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Did you accept that? How long before they cancel?


I accepted, lol.....it got removed within like 3 minutes however.........had my app on as a test, shows how stupid GH is.


----------

